# How to tell if silver is plated?



## agpodt77339 (Mar 21, 2008)

I have some silver jewelry, but I am not sure if it is plated, or sterling. I have gone through, and checked all the pieces with a magnet. I have also tested all of the pieces with a testing solution. 

Note: You should always test pieces, even if marked because I found a few pieces marked sterling, that tested as non silver, and they were also magnetic. 

There is one piece that is marked 925, but it is slightly magnetic (with a strong magnet from a hard drive). It tests positive as silver, but I cannot tell if it is just plated.

There is also a heavier bracelet that is very slightly magnetic, and will move a tiny bit when I move the magnet over it. This piece tests as silver, and does not appear to be plated, but I am not sure.

Is there anyway for me to further test these items? They don't make any magnetic jewelry silver alloy, do they? Are these items just magnetic because the magnet is so strong?


----------



## Lou (Mar 21, 2008)

No, it is because the clasp is usually made of steel for strength.



Lou


----------



## agpodt77339 (Mar 21, 2008)

I took off the clasps, because I already knew that they are usually magnetic. It is the actual chain that is slightly magnetic.


----------



## Lou (Mar 21, 2008)

Oh, really? Well, if it is white gold then it is the nickel which is magnetic. Otherwise, I can not think for any reason why it would be magnetic. Those magnets are strong, but not strong enough to make gold magnetic!!


----------



## agpodt77339 (Mar 21, 2008)

Hmmm... I guess there's just some lying jewelers out there. I don't know why they would risk their reputation for a couple gram silver bracelet.


----------



## Arcani (Mar 21, 2008)

> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Hmmm... I guess there's just some lying jewelers out there. I don't know why they would risk their reputation for a couple gram silver bracelet.



I think they would risk jail time.


one thing u could do to check for plating is file a deep line on it, soak it in salt water over night and see if there is a difference in the rate it oxidizes,


----------



## mwren (Mar 22, 2008)

You could return to the store from which you bought this item with a copy of your invoice, speak with the owner and see how quickly you get a refund.

If it were me I would check the hallmark.

Can you post a picture of the hallmark?


----------



## agpodt77339 (Mar 22, 2008)

I got these items from a mixed lot of jewelry on ebay. I will try to contact them to get some of my money back for the items that weren't silver. One piece is marked "AGC Co Sterling", one is "925 Danecraft", and another is "PP-1 925 Italy."


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 22, 2008)

Is the movement towards or away from the magnet? If it is away from the magnet it may have some bismuth or another diamagnetic element in the alloy.

Almost all elements are in fact effected by a magnetic field.


----------



## agpodt77339 (Mar 22, 2008)

The movement is towards the magnet.


----------



## Lou (Mar 22, 2008)

Oh shucks, I completely forgot about you saying that these are sterling.


Yeah, if that's magnetic, I really can't think of any other excuse but the fact that they're not all copper and silver.


----------



## lazersteve (Mar 22, 2008)

I've seen somewhere that some sterling silver is made with cobalt, if that's the case that's why it's magnetic. It helps prevent tarnishing.

Steve


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 22, 2008)

Cobalt or nickel content that would change things


----------



## mwren (Mar 22, 2008)

Some jewelers will lay down a strike of nickel over the sterling so that a few layers of rhodium plating can be applied. This is an extremly popular way to create "bling". You can sell a $10 sterling bracelet for $100 if you rhodium plate it.


----------



## Drewincincy (Jan 11, 2015)

agpodt77339 said:


> I got these items from a mixed lot of jewelry on ebay. I will try to contact them to get some of my money back for the items that weren't silver. One piece is marked "AGC Co Sterling", one is "925 Danecraft", and another is "PP-1 925 Italy."



I know this post is old but i buy a lot of Sterling from Ebay and almost all is marked 925 or Sterling. I am not even exaggerating when i say 70% has to be returned because it is plated or other.. I have seen it all, Dancraft, Milor, 925, Sterling, ect. Most is magnetic and these items have come from "reputable" jewelry dealers in New York in the diamond district. I have been told by these supposed experts that the reason the magnet was pulling was because of the 7% "other" metals! I am not even sure if in most cases if this is the seller just taking the 925 stamp as gospel or them being flat out dishonest? Either way i can tell you first hand that Ebay can be a great way to get Sterling at way below scrap prices if you don't mind returning half of it to the seller.


----------

